# Duncan for Defensive Player Of The Year



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

What do you think of that?

Nobody is a real favorite for this trophy this year, so I think Duncan deserves it for his longevity at a very high defensive level. The Spurs are arguably the best defense in the NBA for years now, and Timmy should be rewarded for that one day...

I don't expect Tim to be MVP this year, but he should be considered for DPOY.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

as long as 1 spur wins it im fine but i think bowen should win it he deserves it not that duncan doesnt but thats bowens job defense


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think Bowen deserves it, just like he deserved it last year. That incident with Vince is really going to hurt his chances though.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

sure, tim should always be int he running for this award... he's so awsomeo n the defensive end of the court

btw has he ever won this award? i dont think he has but i just wanna make sure


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think TD will be a serious candidate for either award b/c of the amount of games he has missed. There is no doubting that he is deserving of the award, but missing over 10 games, especially at the end of the season, really hurts your chances of winning end of season awards.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I read somewhere, probably in the Express-News, that the Spurs give up 9 more points a game when Duncan has been out. That is a ridiculously huge differential. He is the guy that anchors the defense and makes other teams fear driving inside the lane. I think he will definitely get some nods for the defensive play of the year, maybe even win it. The games missed will hurt his chances though.

Bowen has been good this year but, in my opinion, his defensive tenacity has not shown much improvement compared to previous years. If he didn't win it previously then I can't see him winning it this year.



Camaro_870 said:


> sure, tim should always be int he running for this award... he's so awsomeo n the defensive end of the court
> 
> btw has he ever won this award? i dont think he has but i just wanna make sure


He has yet to win the award. I haven't heard of him really being a candidate either but his defensive presence is very noticeable.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Duncan would be my pick for the Defensive Player of the Year award, but I'm not sure if he would win it because of how many games he's missing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He could win it by default, since there really isn't any "No-brain" choice to win it all.



Since Duncan's missed game are really the only argument against him, I still say give the award to him. He's been the best block/rebounding big man in the league this year.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

This thread is very interesting because, now that I think about it, I have no idea, who would even be in the running for the award.

Artest, apart from being insane, has not played this year.

Kirelinko has been injured for, like half the season (believe me, I know, he was on my fantasy team)...and even though he averaged like 8,000 blocks a game when he was playing, he just didn't play enough...

Big Ben...bleh...he has been as up and down and unimpressive as the Defending Champions* are....

So who do you give it to? When you get to a point like this, you must simply look at the best defensive teams for direction...and I don't think that Scott Skiles can win the award. So I think Timmy has to be the frontrunner at this point.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

why couldnt bowen win it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Numbers, basically. He doesn't have gaudy block or steal numbers.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

He may not have good numbers but he totally shuts down the guy he's guarding. Bowen should atleast be on the 1st defensive team.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Although I think that Duncan is deserving of DPOY, I think his absence at the end of the year will be the cause of his defeat. There really is no clear cut winner, but if I had to guess, Shaq would be the winner. He's averaging a fair amount of blocks I believe, the media loves him this year, and he is like always a defensive presence.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> Although I think that Duncan is deserving of DPOY, I think his absence at the end of the year will be the cause of his defeat. There really is no clear cut winner, but if I had to guess, Shaq would be the winner. He's averaging a fair amount of blocks I believe, the media loves him this year, and he is like always a defensive presence.


man i hope not


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I wouldn't mind if Shaq got it. I always thought he was the reason I hated the Lakers until this year, and I feel bad about that now. Although I'd rather have Duncan win MVP and DPOY, I wouldn't be too depressed if Shaq got them.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya i also thought that was one of the reason i hate the lakers but now i no i hate them cause kobe there gm(kobelol) and just there owernership


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bowen should make 1st team all-defense, especially with Artest and Kirilenko missing so much time.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Bowen should make 1st team all-defense, especially with Artest and Kirilenko missing so much time.


I'd be highly disappointed if Bowen didn't make 1st team. He has had another great year, and he desereves it. He doesn't have gaudy numbers, but he plays solid D, forcing the players to take bad shots.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I think that Bowen has to make 1st Team All Defense....I don't neccesarily agree, but I do understand when people put Artest ahead of him, so this year it would be a tragedy if Bruce wasn't first team...

As far as the Shaq thing goes...ehh...I guess I can understand the rationale, but when I think of Shaq, I really don't think defense...Although it probably will come down to him and Timmy....


----------

